# passer - auxiliaire être / avoir



## SwissPete

Dit-on
la gastronomie française *a passé* par une série de changements
ou 
la gastronomie française *est passée* par une série de changements

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## swamp

Bonjour,

Prendre la seconde solution 
"la gastronomie française *est passée* par une série de changements"
Elle est passée par....


----------



## Ploupinet

Swamp, j'étais d'accord avec toi sur ce point jusqu'à ce que je lise dans le TLFI :


> _Passer par là_. V. _là_ I B 4 b ex. de Nerval:
> 5. ... François Paradis (...) dit (...) qu'il allait gagner le grand lac en suivant les rivières, la rivière Croche d'abord, et puis la rivière Ouatchouan, qui tombe près de Roberval. - C'est correct, dit le père Chapdelaine. Ça peut se faire. J'*ai passé* _par_ là.
> HÉMON, _M. Chapdelaine_, 1916, p.140.


 D'où l'ouverture du fil 

Est-ce juste dû au langage peu soigné du personnage ?


----------



## geve

Ploupinet said:


> Swamp, j'étais d'accord avec toi sur ce point jusqu'à ce que je lise dans le TLFI :


Eh bien, eh bien, mais il faut lire les pages jusqu'au bout ! 


> *Remarque générale* _Passer_, dans ses emplois intransitifs, se conjugue avec _avoir_ ou _être_ selon que l'on veut exprimer l'action ou l'état, _être_ semblant, d'une façon générale, l'emporter.


[J'ai complété les abréviations (en vert) pour faciliter la lecture]

La page du TLFi sur "passer" est particulièrement longue, je te l'accorde.


----------



## Ploupinet

Ce qui ne répond en rien à notre question 
Dans notre cas, ce serait une action, qu'en conclut-on ?


----------



## geve

Ben quand même, ça justifie l'auxiliaire _avoir_ quelque peu perturbant de ton exemple.  (en tout cas, moi il me perturbait, et j'avais écrit tout un long message pleins d'hypothèses, avant de remarquer cette ligne dans le TLFi  )

Mais pardon, en effet, je ne suis pas allée au bout de mon raisonnement. Je recommanderais d'utiliser l'auxiliaire _être_ en toutes circonstances quand _passer_ est employé de manière intransitive, puisque de toute façon, "_être _semble l'emporter", dixit le TLFi.
_La gastronomie française *est passée* par une série de changements_, donc.


----------



## Lisory

Bonjour,

Je vous avais écrit un post très long et très argumenté, jusqu'à ce que ... mon ordinateur me laisse tomber. 

Un argument pour utiliser "être" en cas d' intransitif  (en plus de celui avancé par Geve) *(j'ai / je suis passé par là)...* l'exemple du TLF, pour ne pas citer Ploupinet, date de 1916, est extrait de Maria Chapdelaine, et surtout prononcé par le père Chapdelaine.

Actuellement, si on utilise un langage courant, en France métropolitaine, on dira, ou écrira *est passée par*.

Cordialement


----------



## itka

Simple précision que tu n'as pas donnée : "Maria Chapdelaine" est un roman canadien... enfin, québécois, ce qui explique les tournures anciennes...

Vous connaissez peut-être cette vieille chanson française qui dit aussi :
"J'ai descendu dans mon jardin"... ce n'est pas pour cela qu'il faut aujourd'hui employer l'auxiliaire "avoir" avec descendre !


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour

Dans un fil français/anglais, une forer@ a demandé si l'on devait dire :
*"le temps a passé vite" *ou
*"le temps est passé vite"*

& je sais que normalement, cela devrait être avec l'auxiliaire "être"
mais pourtant, l'auxiliaire "avoir" ne me choque pas & je l'ai aussi trouvé sur internet.

Alors, j'aimerais votre avis.
Avec "avoir" est-il vraiment faux ou cela est-il possible & trouve une explication ?

Merci beaucoup de m'éclairer & de n'être pas trop méchants quand même avec mon mauvais français


----------



## Punky Zoé

Salut DP 

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé : ici


> Ceci est vrai aussi pour le verbe _passer_ :
> On emploie souvent l'auxiliaire _avoir_ avec les expressions de  temps :
> Un an a passé. Le temps a passé. Des mois ont passé.
> Selon la nuance (action ou résultat), on dit :
> J'ai passé par là OU Je suis passé[e] par là.


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci beaucoup PZ, je suis contente de voir qu'il ne s'agit donc pas d'une faute 

Par curiosité, tu aurais utilisé quel auxiliaire, toi ?


----------



## josepbadalona

Il me semble que j'aurais dit :
- "le temps a passé" pour un ... passé composé
- "le temps est passé" pour un présent passif, résultat du passage du temps comme on trouve "il est assis" "il est fatigué" = le temps est écoulé, dit par exemple par un examinateur à un élève, ou à un joueur d'échecs = mais cela exclut le "vite"

sans garantie !


----------



## Punky Zoé

J'ai du mal à dire, peut-être indifféremment les deux, selon le contexte.
J'ai du mal, en y réfléchissant, à dire ce qui me vient spontanément.
Pour le temps qui passe, peut-être l'auxiliaire "avoir", mais à coup sûr l'auxiliaire "être" pour "je suis passé(e) par là, l'autre forme me parait vieillie, non ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci les filles 


josepbadalona said:


> Il me semble que j'aurais dit :
> - "le temps a passé" pour un ... passé composé
> - "le temps est passé" pour un présent passif, résultat du passage du temps comme on trouve "il est assis" "il est fatigué" = le temps est écoulé, dit par exemple par un examinateur à un élève, ou à un joueur d'échecs = mais cela exclut le "vite"
> 
> sans garantie !


Oui, j'aurais dit la même chose.



Punky Zoé said:


> J'ai du mal à dire, peut-être indifféremment les deux, selon le contexte.
> J'ai du mal, en y réfléchissant, à dire ce qui me vient spontanément.
> Pour le temps qui passe, peut-être l'auxiliaire "avoir", mais à coup sûr l'auxiliaire "être" pour "je suis passé(e) par là, l'autre forme me parait vieillie, non ?


En fait, spontanément, j'aurais dit "avoir" ("le temps a passé vite") mais j'avais un peu honte de le dire  
Oui, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait dire "j'ai passé par là" ! 
Un peu comme "j'ai descendu dans mon jardin" en quelque sorte ... (bon, j'ai peur d'être à côté de la plaque ici, donc, pas la peine de rebondir là-dessus  )


----------



## papagayo

Il me semble qu'il faut dire: je suis passé par là. EX: des expériences comme celles-ci, je connais, j'y suis passé→je suis passé par ces expériences.


----------



## josepbadalona

Je ne conseillerais à personne de dire "j'ai passé", même si le lien donné par Punky semble fiable.

Comme nous avons l'habitude de dire "je suis passé", celui qui emploierait "j'ai passé" risquerait de passer pour "inculte" ...Ce serait dommmage !

je rectifie = *j'ai passé* de bonnes vacances ! bien sûr que si, on peut le dire ...


----------



## geostan

Si on veut l'avis d'un non-natif, je dirais ceci:

passer - verbe intransitif de mouvement, s'emploie le plus souvent avec l'auxiliare être.

Partout où il est passé, il a attiré des admirateurs.

passer dans les autres acceptions admet plus volontiers l'auxiliaire avoir, et cela inclut l'exemple dont il est question dans ce forum. Je n'hésiterais pas à dire

Le temps a passé vite.

Le temps est passé (tout court) Ici on insiste sur le fait que les délais sont arrivés à leur fin.

On a quelque chose de pareil avec les verbes monter et descendre.

On dit La température/Le prix a monté (puisque ces deux sujets peuvent continuer à monter), mais on dit Il est monté sur l'échelle, parce qu'une fois là, c'est fini. Encore, on insiste sur le résultat.

Qu'en pensent les autres?


----------



## JennyP

Bonjour a tous:

Je voudrais poser une question sur l'utilisation du verbe 'etre' avec le verbe 'passer.' Selon ma grammaire, le verbe 'passer' n'est pas dans la liste des verbes intransitifs conjugés avec 'etre.' Mais je vois ce verbe conjugé avec etre, meme dans http://www.wordreference.com/conj/FRverbs.asp?v=passer

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me renseigner sur les vrais règles de ce verbe?

JennyP


----------



## LV4-26

En réalité, selon son sens, le verbe _passer_ peut se conjuguer soit avec être, soit avec avoir.


----------



## Anne345

> En principe, le verbe _passer_ peut se conjuguer avec _avoir_ ou _être_ selon qu’on veut mettre l’accent sur l’action (_avoir_) ou sur l’état résultant (_être_). Cette règle s’applique à plusieurs verbes tels que _changer_, _descendre_, _grandir_, _maigrir_, etc. En pratique cependant, _passer_ s’emploie aujourd’hui le plus souvent avec _être_, du moins à la forme intransitive, c’est-à-dire sans complément d’objet. L’auxiliaire _avoir_ n’est pas fautif et reste donc possible, mais il peut être senti comme vieilli.


(BDL)

Pourtant, je ne dis jamais _je suis maigrie..._


----------



## BigRedDog

Anne345 said:


> Pourtant, je ne dis jamais _je suis maigrie..._



En effet, mais en revanche on dira volontier je *suis *amaigrie ... Et puis, ce n'est peut-être pas aussi désuet que cela; si "Elle *a passé *la jeune fille, vive et preste comme un oiseau ..." semble bien litéraire, les comptines et chansons enfantines en font souvent l'usage: "..Il *a passé *par ici, il repassera par là ..."


----------



## madolo

un écrivain contemporain remarquable, Pierre Bergougnioux, éminent styliste, emploie "passer" avec avoir même intransitivement


----------



## Thomas1

Ce que Punky a cité est confirmé par le Bescherelle :
action est soulignée par _avoir_
résultat est souligné par _être_.
Le Bescherelle dit aussi que la différence est souvent bien tenue et qu'on utilise les deux indifféremment. 

Thomas


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> action est soulignée par _avoir_
> résultat est souligné par _être_.


Effectivement : _Las ! le temps de nos vingt ans *a passé* si vite : il *est passé* le temps de la jeunesse ..._


----------



## 3bien

Bonjour tout le monde!
J'ai certaines difficultés avec l'auxiliaire du verbe passer. Je me disais qu'il fallait employer "être" lorsqu'il s'agisait d'un verbe intransitif ("je suis passé près de chez-toi") et "avoir" lorsqu'il s'agisait d'un verbe transitif (j"'ai passé une commande à notre fournisseur")... mais je viens de lire/écouter deux phrases qui m'ont frappé:

La balle lui a passé entre les mains.
Il a passé par Bordeaux.

Sont-elles correctes? Pourquoi? 
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est une très bonne question ! 

Si le verbe est transitif, il faut l'auxiliaire _avoir_ ; s'il est intransitif, les deux sont souvent possibles, mais on préfère généralement l'auxiliaire _être_. En fait, dans ce cas, il se conjugue normalement avec _avoir_ quand il  exprime l'*action* elle-même et avec _être_  quand il exprime son *résultat*.


----------



## geostan

Je dois avouer que dans les deux exemples fournis par 3bien, j'aurais employé sans hésiter *être*. Voici ce qu'en dit la BDL


> En principe, le verbe _passer_ peut se conjuguer avec _avoir_ ou _être_ selon qu’on veut mettre l’accent sur l’action (_avoir_) ou sur l’état résultant (_être_). Cette règle s’applique à plusieurs verbes tels que _changer_, _descendre_, _grandir_, _maigrir_, etc. En pratique cependant, _passer_ s’emploie aujourd’hui le plus souvent avec _être_, du moins à la forme intransitive, c’est-à-dire sans complément d’objet. L’auxiliaire _avoir_ n’est pas fautif et reste donc possible, mais il peut être senti comme vieilli.


----------



## RaZias

J´ai écouté sur la TV la suivant phrase:

"Ils nous sont passés les informations"

C´est correct ? 

Pourquoi pas "Ils nous ont passé les informations" ?


----------



## AudeS

Bonjour!
Non ce n'est pas correct. "Ils nous ont passé les informations" est la bonne solution. Peut-être que c'est la liaison, que tu as entendue: dans "ils nouS ont passé", le S se prononce Z.


----------



## janpol

"passer" marche avec les deux auxiliaires mais le sens change.


----------



## jann

Quand "passer" est transitif (comme dans votre exemple, _passer les informations_), on utilise "avoir" comme auxiliaire.  Quand il est intransitif, on utilise "être".

_Ils nous sont passé les informations. _
_Ils nous ont passé les informations._ 
mais
_Les informations sont passées à la télé. _

Il y a un fil à ce sujet sur le forum de grammaire français-anglais :
FR:  passer - auxiliaire avoir ou être


----------



## traherne

Dans ce passage d'un conte de Gustave Flaubert -


> Dans les villages où il avait passé, sitôt qu’il était reconnu, on fermait les portes,  on  lui  criait  des  menaces,  on  lui  jetait  des  pierres.



- quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer pourquoi l'auteur utilise l'auxiliaire "avoir" avec le verbe "passer"? En ce qui concerne "les villages", il s'agit bien d'un complement d'objet indirect, non?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Il ne s'agit pas d'un COD mais d'un complément circonstanciel de lieu. Passer est ici intransitif. Normalement, aux temps composés, l'auxiliaire avoir insiste sur l'action et l'auxiliaire être sur le résultat. Cela dit L'auxiliaire être a tendance à se généraliser quand passer est intransitif. Mais ce n'était pas le cas du temps de Flaubert.


----------



## Roméo31

Quel auxiliaire ("être" ou "avoir") employer avec le verbe "passer" ?

Anne345 a rappelé l'essentiel... Je rappelle, complète et précise :

*1. "Passer" dans son emploi transitif : toujours avec "avoir". *Ex. : J_'ai passé mes vacances à Agen. _(On ne dira pas :_ Je ° suis passé mes vacances à Agen._)
*
2. "Passer" dans son emploi intransitif : l'usage moderne généralise l'emploi de "être". L'emploi de "avoir" pour exprimer l'action (et non pas l'état) est considéré comme vieilli.* Ex. :_ Le métro est passé il y a deux minutes. Le métro a passé il y a deux minutes _n'est pas incorrect, mais est donc vieilli. 

*3.  Toutefois, il faut employer "être" quand "passé" signifie "révolu", "fini" ou "devenu". *Ex. :_ Le temps du Minitel _est passé. _Ils sont passés maîtres dans l'art de peindre.
_
4. Quelques cas sur lesquels on peut hésiter... ou pas :_ "*Je suis passé par là,* par chez lui_ ou_ *j'ai passé par là"            *_(J. Hanse)._ L'envie lui a passé_ ou_ lui est passée (id. _et Ac.). _La matinée est passée rapidement _ou _a passé rapidement (id.). La couleur du papier peint doit être passée. Dans un mois, vous serez passé dans l'autre camp. Il est passé sous-directeur. J'ai passé les bornes. _


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

geostan said:


> passer - verbe intransitif de mouvement, s'emploie le plus souvent avec l'auxiliare être.
> Partout où il est passé, il a attiré des admirateurs.
> passer dans les autres acceptions admet plus volontiers l'auxiliaire avoir, et cela inclut l'exemple dont il est question dans ce forum. Je n'hésiterais pas à dire
> Le temps a passé vite.
> Le temps est passé (tout court) Ici on insiste sur le fait que les délais sont arrivés à leur fin.



Je suis dans l'ensemble en accord avec cette mise au point. Pour reprendre :

*Emploi transitif* du verbe _passer_ -> auxiliaire _avoir_ (c'est vrai de tous les verbes transitifs )

*Emploi intransitif d*u verbe _passer _-> auxiliaire _être _, sauf quand le sens est celui de _se passer , se dérouler, s'écouler_, donc avec un sujet inanimé , souvent un terme évoquant un temps , une durée , mais pas toujours. Dans ce cas les deux auxiliaires sont possibles et, comme l'explique très bien Géostan, l'auxiliaire _avoir_ exprime un aspect imperfectif ( ou inaccompli ) et_ être _un aspect perfectif (ou accompli ) :_ Les vacances sont passées / Les vacances ont passé vite_. Comme le français est une langue qui ne distingue pas  nettement perfectif et imperfectif, on peut sans doute trouver des emplois qui ne répondent pas vraiment à cette distinction.[/quote]


----------



## janpol

> _Dans les villages où il avait passé…_
> […] En ce qui concerne "les villages", il s'agit bien d'un complément d'objet, non?



Je dirais : "dans les villages" = complément circonstanciel de lieu des verbes fermer, crier et jeter.


----------



## Roméo31

La distinction traditionnelle selon laquelle verbe « passer » se conjugue avec « avoir » ou « être » selon qu’on veut mettre l’accent sur l’action (« avoir ») ou sur l’état en résultant (« être ») a beaucoup perdu de son applicabilité. En d'autres termes, concernant "passer" dans son emploi intransitif, l'usage moderne généralise l'emploi de "être".  Et « passer » conjugué avec« avoir » pour exprimer l'action est considéré par beaucoup comme plus ou moins vieilli.

Voici ce qu'en dit l'éminent Pr J. Hanse : « […] _passer_ peut encore offrir des exemples de cette alternance [il s'agit de la distinction en question], bien qu'*on emploie généralement *_*être*_*, même pour l'action [...]*

Et le grammairien J. Girodet écrit : « L'emploi de _avoir_ pour exprimer l'action (et non l'état) est *un peu vieilli* : Le cortège a passé à onze heures. »

Selon la BDL, « l’auxiliaire _avoir_ [avec _passer_] n’est pas fautif et reste donc possible, mais il peut *être senti comme vieilli*.

D'après Péchoin et Dauphin, « la conjugaison avec l'auxiliaire _avoir _(_la manifestation a passé par les boulevards_), sans être incorrecte *paraît vieillie*. *La nuance entre la conjugaison avec *_*avoir*_*, exprimant l'action, et la conjugaison avec*_* être*_*, exprimant le résultat de l'action ou le fait accompli, est de moins sentie dans la langue contemporaine. » 
*
Suivant J.-P. Colin (prix Vaugelas), l'emploi intransitif de _passer_ avec _avoir* « *_*devient rare *».

Ma conclusion : Je ne dis pas que l'on ne peut plus employer _passer _à la forme intransitive avec l'auxiliaire avoir ; toutefois, il convient d'avoir bien présent à l'esprit que, dans cet emploi intransitif, _être_ est en train de se généraliser et que l'emploi de_ avoir _à sa place est considéré comme plus ou moins vieilli. Evitons de ramer à contre-courant...


----------



## simenon

Bonjour,
dans le roman _Les volets verts _de Simenon je trouve cette phrase dont la construction m'étonne. On parle d'un acteur très connu qui souvent, après le spectacle, invite les jeunes figurantes boire du champagne. Dans ce cas il vient d'inviter une de ces filles.

- Si vous y tenez vraiment, monsieur Maugin ...
- Parce que, à toi, cela ne te fait pas plaisir ?,
- Je ne sais pas comment vous expliquer, monsieur Maugin. Je crains surtout que ce ne soit pas gai pour vous.
Il l'avait emmenée quand même, dans un cabaret peu connu de Montparnasse, et avait immédiatement commandé du champagne. *Presque toutes y avaient passé, comme ça, *et, le lendemain, elles ne se croyaient pas autorisées à se montrer familières.

Je me serais attendue à "presque toutes y *étaient* passées" ou bien à "presque toutes y avaient passées *une soirée*". Enfin je ne comprends pas le verbe "passer" avec l'auxiliaire avoir, mais sans objet! Qu'est-ce qu'il y a qui m'échappe? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> Je me serais attendue  [...]  à "presque toutes y avaient passées *une soirée*".


Non, cela ne correspond pas au sens de la phrase !

"y passer" = passer à la casserole =  faire l'amour (de façon plus ou moins contrainte)

"comme ça" = après avoir bu une bouteille de champagne avec lui



simenon said:


> Je me serais attendue à "presque toutes y *étaient* passées"


Là, je suis d'accord avec toi.

Voici  l'explication pour l'emploi de "avoir":


> _Passer,_ verbe intransitif. Aujourd'hui, _passer_, verbe de mouvement, est presque toujours conjugué avec l'auxiliaire _être_ dans son emploi intransitif _(la manifestation est passée par les boulevards)_.
> Remarque:
> La conjugaison avec l'auxiliaire _avoir (la manifestation a passé par les boulevards)_, sans être incorrecte, paraît vieillie. La nuance entre la conjugaison avec _avoir,_ exprimant l'action, et la conjugaison avec _être,_ exprimant le résultat de l'action ou le fait accompli, est de moins en moins sentie dans la langue contemporaine.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je pense que spontanément j'utiliserais aussi l'auxiliaire _être_ dans ce contexte, mais _avoir_ ne me choque pas particulièrement.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je pense que Simenon a voulu éviter le sens direct de _passer à la casserole / y passer_, toujours conjugué en effet_ avec être. _Une autre solution aurait été d'écrire _presque toutes y avaient eu droit, comme ça, _sans qu'on puisse alors savoir si la soirée s'était arrêtée au champagne, ou pas. 

Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre l'interprétation de JClaudeK : l'usage de _avoir_ signifierait-il que toutes les filles étaient partantes pour le champagne aussi bien que pour l'après champagne ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Logospreference-1 said:


> l'usage de _avoir_ signifierait-il que toutes les filles étaient partantes pour le champagne aussi bien que pour l'après champagne ?


Non, rien à voir avec l'emploi de "_avoir_".
En revanche, pour avoir lu le roman, je suis (pratiquement) sûr que _presque toutes "avaient eu droit" aussi à l'après champagne.


Logospreference-1 said:



			Je pense que Simenon a voulu éviter le sens direct de passer à la casserole / y passer, toujours conjugué en effet avec être.

Click to expand...

_Toujours aussi fleur bleue, notre cher logos._ _
Simenon a pour habitude d'appeler un chat un chat (et, dans ce roman en particulier, il y a des passages bien plus crus que ça !), mais le roman en question date de 1950 et l'auxiliaire "avoir"  devait être encore d'un emploi courant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> _passer à la casserole / y passer_, toujours conjugué en effet_ avec être_


Non, justement. On peut aussi le conjuguer avec _avoir_.

_Elles *ont* passé à la casserole_. 
_Elles *sont* passées à la casserole_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Un lapin qui a passé à la casserole, pour moi il a sauté dedans.

C'est bien l'explication donnée dans la dernière citation en encadré dans le message #41 de JClaudeK. Une fille qui serait partante pour la casserole, ce serait aussi fleur bleue ?


----------



## Summerland

Bonjour 


Je ne suis pas sure si je dois utiliser l'auxiliaire "avoir" ou "être" pour conjuguer le verbe passer dans le passé. II me semble que passer utilise le verbe avoir mais j'ai mes doutes 
Qu'est-ce qui m'a passé par la tête ?

Qu'est'ce qui m'est passée par la tête ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Stéphane89

Bonjour,

Le verbe "passer" se conjugue généralement avec "être". On dit donc : "Qu'est*-*ce qui m'est pass*é* par la tête ?".


----------



## jekoh

_Passer_, comme d'autres verbes, peut se conjuguer avec _avoir_ ou avec _être_, selon le contexte :

Il *est* passé me voir.
Il *a* passé un examen.


----------



## Stéphane89

Effectivement, tout dépend s'il est utilisé de manière transitive ou intransitive.

Quand il est employé de façon intransitive, on utilise en général l'auxiliaire "être" (même si l'auxiliaire "avoir" n'est pas faux dans certains contextes). C'est le cas dans "Qu'est-ce que t'est passé par la tête ?".
Quand il est employé de façon transitive, on utilise l'auxiliaire "avoir". C'est le cas dans "Il a passé un examen".


----------



## gouro

Bonsoir,

Lors d'une conversation, j'ai buté sur deux cas, et ne savais pas si le second était correct. Mais il m'a semblé que le second l'était, sans pouvoir en dégager une règle qui me rassure... Alors je vous expose les deux cas :
Je viens de rentrer de mon voyage et Yasser me pose la question suivante" ton voyage s'est bien passé ?"
Pour y répondre, deux phrases me trottent dans la tête :
- Oui, mon voyage s'est bien passé.
- Oui, mon voyage a été bien passé.
Mais, sûrement, j'ai dit la première qui me semble plus naturelle, mais je me suis posé la question de savoir si dire la seconde serait une faute de français.

D'avance merci


----------



## John McCloud

Oui, mon voyage s'est bien passé.
La seconde phrase ne serait pas comprise. Il s’agit du verbe _se passer_ :
_Allo ? Oui, je suis dans le train et mon voyage se passe bien.
J'espère que ton voyage se passera bien demain.
Mon voyage se serait bien passé s'il n'avait pas fait si chaud dans le train._


----------



## gouro

Merci John, et bienvenue sur le forum. Un nouveau qui est très actif !


----------



## OLN

gouro said:


> Je viens de rentrer de mon voyage et Yasser me pose la question suivante" ton voyage s'est bien passé ?"
> Pour y répondre, deux phrases me trottent dans la tête :
> - Oui, mon voyage s'est bien passé.
> - Oui, mon voyage a été bien passé.



"Mon voyage a été bien passé" est la voix passive du verbe transitif _passer _et équivaut à répondre «J'ai bien passé mon voyage», et ne répond donc pas à la question précise « Ton voyage s*'*est(-il) bien passé ? ».
Quoi qu'il en soit, voix passive et verbes pronominaux se conjuguent nécessairement avec l'auxiliaire _être_.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour OLN,

Merci... Après l'intervention du nouveau John, j'ai mis croix sur la phrase " mon voyage a été bien passé". Parce que je ne l'imaginais plus correcte, mais bon...
Jolie est votre langue ! Complexe est votre langue ! Mais elle nous permet tous de faire travailler nos méninges. C'est pour cette raison que je la préfère aux autres langues. Il se peut que d'autres langues soient plus difficiles à apprendre, mais sont-ce plus difficiles à apprendre que le français ? Voilà la question ! N'hésitez surtout pas à me dire si mon français est un peu compréhensible, cela m'encourage dans mon apprentissage de cette langue !
Bonne journée !


----------

